# Axis Powers Hetalia



## Cassiopeia (Jun 28, 2010)

okay i've been dying to ask this question:
 How Many People Here Have Watched "Axis Powers Hetalia"?

if you haven't you should. it's really funny ^^


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

YES!

This thread has made my day


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2010)

*googles*

Hmm... could be interesting. I'm guessing the OP and Willow would recommend?


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Xenke said:


> *googles*
> 
> Hmm... could be interesting. I'm guessing the OP and Willow would recommend?


 It's really off the wall actually and could probably induce headache if you're not used to anime like this 

It's subbed however


----------



## Don (Jun 28, 2010)

I've read a few things about it and it seems absolutely retarded, but that's probably just my 'history Nazi' side showing through.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's really off the wall actually and could probably induce headache if you're not used to anime like this
> 
> It's subbed however


 
I can take anything. :V

And subbed or dubbed doesn't matter to me.

This'll have to go on my list after Angel's Egg though. (I know nothing about it, just that a friend said it creeped him out)


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jun 28, 2010)

Xenke said:


> *googles*
> 
> Hmm... could be interesting.


 
it's VERY funny X3


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

The show and the comic actually focus more on the stereotypes and relations of different countries, as opposed to the fact that the show took place during WWII


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 28, 2010)

I like it but have trouble watching more than two episodes at a time.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 28, 2010)

Ogod.... Hetalia has invaded FAF too!?! D:

HELP ME LORD IPALLAZO!


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 28, 2010)

I read that as "Axis Powers Hentai" ...and now the disturbing imagery refuses to stop dancing about in my head. D:<

_I hate you, OP._


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I read that as "Axis Powers Hentai" ...and now the disturbing imagery refuses to stop dancing about in my head. D:<
> 
> _I hate you, OP._


 :c

God why

The funny thing is that the majority of the fan art implies that the show is yaoi, which is ironic
But I guess that's a general rule for animu


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The funny thing is that the majority of the fan art implies that the show is yaoi, which is ironic
> But I guess that's a general rule for animu



the show doesn't go into it that much, except for one episode when France and Italy were talking, but then it was mostly France because Italy is so clueless =3 lol and then again, it's *france *we're talking about X3


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Cassiopeia said:


> the show doesn't go into it that much, except for one episode when France and Italy were talking, but then it was mostly France because Italy is so clueless =3 lol and then again, it's *france *we're talking about X3


 Yea, but all the countries involved I believe had some part in WWII


----------



## Jelly (Jun 28, 2010)

its kind of weird
a little uncomfortable

but its also pretty cute


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 28, 2010)

APH is the most terrible anime to have ever existed.
In my opinion, at least.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> APH is the most terrible anime to have ever existed.
> In my opinion, at least.


 All I can say is, Bleach


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> All I can say is, Bleach


 APH is much worse than Bleach.
The fact that Johnny Yong Bosche is in Bleach lowers its suck meter quite dramatically.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn, this is by far my galpal's favorite anime. She's one of the dubs for Lithuania, I believe.  Me gotta see this.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 7, 2010)

Overrated. Up in the overrated list together with Naruto and Bleach. Watched a couple dozen episodes before the repetitive humor started grating on my nerves.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Overrated. Up in the overrated list together with Naruto and Bleach. Watched a couple dozen episodes before the repetitive humor started grating on my nerves.


 Any series that has a huge fan base will usually become overrated eventually, that's just how it works


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 7, 2010)

Never have but I know that KylieIsACannibal cosplayed as female Germany recently. That's all I know.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Never have but I know that KylieIsACannibal cosplayed as female Germany recently. That's all I know.


 I saw a bunch of Hetalia cosplayers a few months ago at ASTL, but that was before I knew about the series


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2010)

I've seen quite a bit of porn of it but never actually watched it


----------

